# Einbinden neuer Teilnehmer in Profibus



## bubbirot (17 Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen,
ich habe ein Profibusnetz mit 6 Teilnehmern an einer CPU 414 bereits seit einigen Jahren am laufen. Nun wollte ich einen neuen Busteilnehmer (Schnittstellenmodul CAN-Profibus DP) einfügen leider erfolglos. Kann den Teilnehmer nicht finden. Ich habe das Schnittstellenmodul an meiner Test-CPU 315DP/PN vorab erfolgreich getestet. Die Busterminierung habe ich bereits 100mal kontrolliert die Kabellänge ist vom letzten Teilnehmer 5m entfernt auch kein Problem. Ein anderer Profibusteilnehmer DP/DP-Koppler funktioniert an dieser Stelle, also die Verkabelung und die Profibuadresse auch OK, nur diese Baugruppe funktioniert an der S7-414 nicht. Wo kann ich noch suchen?


----------



## MW (17 Februar 2009)

bubbirot schrieb:


> ich habe ein Profibusnetz mit 6 Teilnehmern an einer CPU 414 bereits seit einigen Jahren am laufen. Nun wollte ich einen neuen Busteilnehmer (Schnittstellenmodul CAN-Profibus DP) einfügen leider erfolglos. Kann den Teilnehmer nicht finden.



Parametrierung überprüft ?, 
richtige Busadresse eingestellt ?,
Konfiguration geladen und auch mal nen spg.-reset beim Slave gemacht ?

Am besten postest du mal mal die komplette Fehlermeldung ggf. Screenshot vom Diagnosepuffer.


----------



## bubbirot (18 Februar 2009)

Ich habe die Konfiguration genau so wie bei meinem Testaufbau, der ja funktioniert hat. Einen Neustart braucht der Teilnehmer um die Konfiguration für die CAN-Verbindung zu laden, habe ich gemacht. Adresse kontrolliert, Busabschluß, und und ... ich bin am Ende meines Lateins.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
hast du eventuell eine andere Geschwindigkeit als in deinem Testaufbau (größer) und dein Wandler kann die nicht ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## bubbirot (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo Larry Laffer,
danke für Info aber ich habe den Teilnehmer im Testaudbau mit der gleichen Baudrate bereits betrieben und der funktionierte problemlos. Ich habe mit dem Hersteller des Gateways bereits telefoniert und die meinten es liegt ein Fehler am Gerät vor, deshalb kann ich ein Problem mit der Anbindung an eine S7-400 haben. Ich bekomme am Montag ein neus Gerät und werde einen erneuten Versuch starten. So bald ich neue Erkenntnisse hab e, werde ich sie hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## bubbirot (25 Februar 2009)

Servus zusamen,
siehe da ein neues Gerät und es funktioniert problemlos. Aber warum es an der S7-300 funktionierte kann mir auch der 'Hersteller nicht erklären


----------

